# BBW or SSBBW?



## UberAris (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok, quick question!

On the average, what is the line that seperates a BBW from being a SSBBW, in terms of weight? 

I've always been confused on this one, as sevral people have said sevral diffrent things. 

Just wanted to clear it up  Thanks all!


----------



## sammitch (Nov 7, 2006)

I originally thought it was 300#, but a lot of people say 350.


----------



## Shala (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm wondering the same thing. I'm 5'10 and 295. Where does that put me?


----------



## sammitch (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, an average (for women) of 5'5" or 5'6" is typically assumed with our usual variables, so I would imagine for every inch of variation from that average, the line moves by a corresponding 5-10 pounds or so.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 7, 2006)

It's between 300 and 350 depending on height. Once you hit/pass size 26/28, welcome to SSBBWville.


----------



## NFA (Nov 7, 2006)

The dress size mark always struck me as more meaningful, although not always accurate. I have a friend who'd be readily seen as a SSBBW, but because she's only 4'11", she actually does wear a 26/28. Meanwhile, a tall woman might wear a size 26/28 without even approaching 300lbs. Still, the functional issues of being over a size 26/28 are a more meaningful point of division than weight generally is. So, absent a "I know it when I see it" definition, I'd tend to go by dress size. In either instance, its not a very crystal clear dividing line.


----------



## toni (Nov 7, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Once you hit/pass size 26/28, welcome to SSBBWville.



That is the way I always looked at it.

What about someone who is 26/28 on top but 18 on the bottom? Are they still considered a SSBBW?


----------



## sammitch (Nov 7, 2006)

They are considered to have boobies.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 7, 2006)

NFA said:


> The dress size mark always struck me as more meaningful, although not always accurate. I have a friend who'd be readily seen as a SSBBW, but because she's only 4'11", she actually does wear a 26/28. Meanwhile, a tall woman might wear a size 26/28 without even approaching 300lbs. Still, the functional issues of being over a size 26/28 are a more meaningful point of division than weight generally is. So, absent a "I know it when I see it" definition, I'd tend to go by dress size. In either instance, its not a very crystal clear dividing line.




Actually, a taller woman can weigh more and wear a smaller size due to height.
For instance, I was just recently talking to someone in chat about this. I am 5'4" and weigh around 230 while she is 5'7" and weighs about 250. Her and I both wear size 22- sometimes fitting into size 20 with loose waists.(We are both apple shapes and body type might determine sizing, too) She outweighs me but her weight is stretched out on a taller frame so we wear the same size.
A six foot woman wearing the same size as a five foot woman weighs more. 
Some of the weight on a taller woman could be attributed to bone size, etc. Hence, she can weigh the same or more but wear a smaller size.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah i'm never sure on this one. 
i feel like i'm larger than the woman i personally picture when i hear the term BBW, but i'm not sure if i exactly qualify for SS status. 
and the dress size thing is no help whatsoever, for me. 
the smallest sized dress i own (and wear) is a torrid size 16. the largest is a torrid size 24/26.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Nov 7, 2006)

I suppose that a woman of any height can reach SSBBWdom once they surpass the 250lb overweight mark.


----------



## youngnintogaining (Nov 7, 2006)

I have always thought that if you take a bbws weight and divide it by her height in inches, if you get more than 5.5 she is a ssbbw, example....

0-1.5 -Twiggy
1.5-2.5 -Thin
2.5-3.5 -Plumper
3.5-5.5 -BBW
5.5-7.5 -SSBBW
7.5 and up -Ultrasized BBW


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 7, 2006)

youngnintogaining said:


> I have always thought that if you take a bbws weight and divide it by her height in inches, if you get more than 5.5 she is a ssbbw, example....
> 
> 0-1.5 -Twiggy
> 1.5-2.5 -Thin
> ...



I find this amusing, yet fascinating.... I am somewhere in the middle. But seriously, who is to say who is or isn't a bbw/ssbbw?


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 7, 2006)

youngnintogaining said:


> I have always thought that if you take a bbws weight and divide it by her height in inches, if you get more than 5.5 she is a ssbbw, example....
> 
> 0-1.5 -Twiggy
> 1.5-2.5 -Thin
> ...



I suppose this is a lousy time to point out that height varies arithmetically while mass varies geometrically. After a little calculation I've found iIt doesn't really matter much over the difference from 4'8" and about three hundred pounds to 6'2" and about four hundred pounds, but stray much from that and it starts to break down.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 7, 2006)

I stick with whomever said, "I know one when I see one."


----------



## eightyseven (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah. The "I know one when I see one" is probably the best way to go. Though my first thought isn't usually, "Well is she super-sized or not?" because hell, if I'm attracted to her it's not going to be because of a TITLE.


----------



## ManOWar (Nov 8, 2006)

*It's all a matter of perspective.

In Hollywood, you are "fat" if you are a size 4 or above, 6-8-10, forget it! ENORMOUS!

To a normal, every day thin person out there in the world, supersize might be above 250.

For me, supersize is 400 pounds. Like SUPER DUPER!*


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Nov 11, 2006)

youngnintogaining said:


> I have always thought that if you take a bbws weight and divide it by her height in inches, if you get more than 5.5 she is a ssbbw, example....
> 
> 0-1.5 -Twiggy
> 1.5-2.5 -Thin
> ...



Interesting theory...:bow:


----------



## wi-steve (Nov 11, 2006)

At that size the boobies might be considered to have her.


----------



## djewell (Nov 12, 2006)

basically when a woman is fat she is a bbw, when she is fat she is ssbbw


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 12, 2006)

djewell said:


> basically when a woman is fat she is a bbw, when she is fat she is ssbbw



That's...deep, man! I'm gonna try to wrap my mind around that koan.  hee.

I don't entirely know what's what--including for myself. Parts of me live in Lane Bryant land, parts of me are too big for it...I dunno if I'm a SSBBW or what. I really don't. I ain't "passing," I'll say that. I'm a fat girl--look like one. Hello, nice to meetcha.

I've been running into this recently in personal ads in the OTHER direction with guys who think "BBW" exclusively applies to the size 14-18 crowd. Sigh. Freakin terminology. I do not deny these women the right to call themselves big, but it's just so...murky. And a lot of guys don't seem to realize there's confusion, period--so they have inane things like 'I LUV ALL BBWs' in their ads--'up to 210/215 lbs!' Or whatever. In their world, the term seems to apply to just the first ring of women they perceive to be outside social convention, which is as far as they can see, period...

Weights and measures. They are not, never have been, the last word. They take on an extra charge around here, where some people are so into baseball card thinking about lbs. and inches and sizes and whatever, but it's still just...numbers. I think it ends up being a semi-difficult way to guess at REAL LIFE attraction in the end. Silly computer-box things. And yet, you always need *some* nomenclature, eh? Fascinating when it's not annoying .


----------



## JadeRose (Nov 12, 2006)

I like this topic cause I do have that problem. acording to a scale I thought I was a SSBBW...but since starting to come to these boards I see quite a few ladies bigger then I apear. As for the clothing thing...that is not fully universal as not all makers cut the same. In print I seem to come across 'smaller'. some say maybe it is because I carry my weight more evenly then some. Who knows, but i am glad I am not the only one that debates even with myself if I should call meself a SSBBW Or just a BBW.


----------



## GPL (Nov 12, 2006)

I sometimes see girls in here who can be called SBBW;s (Super BBW), because they are so cute, hehe 
What is the definition of a SBBW in your eyes? 

GPL.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 12, 2006)

youngnintogaining said:


> I have always thought that if you take a bbws weight and divide it by her height in inches, if you get more than 5.5 she is a ssbbw, example....
> 
> 0-1.5 -Twiggy
> 1.5-2.5 -Thin
> ...


i my self fancy the USBBWs


----------



## UberAris (Nov 16, 2006)

JadeRose said:


> I like this topic cause I do have that problem. acording to a scale I thought I was a SSBBW...but since starting to come to these boards I see quite a few ladies bigger then I apear. As for the clothing thing...that is not fully universal as not all makers cut the same. In print I seem to come across 'smaller'. some say maybe it is because I carry my weight more evenly then some. Who knows, but i am glad I am not the only one that debates even with myself if I should call meself a SSBBW Or just a BBW.



If you like the topic then give me rep!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 16, 2006)

here's my own personal thoughts and experiences on the subject...

I'd always heard 350+ was an ssbbw and i thought that was silly until i surpassed 350 by a little bit. Of course, i'm 5'4" so that might mean something entirely different for someone taller, but like i said, this is in my experience. 

Once i hit ...i'm gonna say around 375, i noticed i was having a harder time finding cute clothes, harder time walking further distances, asking people to do things a lil more...things like that. Someone mentioned on one of the boards that they had to get someone to hang her curtains for her..i had the same problem. ..not fitting in my seat belt, worrying more about being charged for 2 seats on a plane, making sure the new apartment was on the ground floor...It was little things that became size related. I think those factors are what separate bbws and ssbbws. I could be wrong...but that's just something i've noticed. I think the number is just gonna be different for everyone. Do you other ladies feel the same way?


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 16, 2006)

I consider Carla a SSBBW, I'm not sure what she considers herself, or if she holds any stock in the 'classifications' system at all... but you've met her, so you can say for yourself 

And we should Magicate again some time soon! PM me, or IM me, or whatever-M me. Rar.

=Divals


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 16, 2006)

Labels are crap anyway. I think they're only good for marketing, ridiculous everywhere else. I say this for music too (I work at a record store.)

edit: Cripes, that was my 3000th post! *worried smiley*


----------

